# اختبر ذكاءك الآن اختبار ذكاء حقيقي 100% للاذكياء فقط



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

سلم ونعمة

تقدم لكم اميرة اختبار ذكاء iq test باللغة العربية

الاختبار مدته اربعين دقيقة

وهذه قائمة لعلماء كبار اختبرو وكانت درجاتهم كالتالي...
Napoleon امبراطور فرنسي 145
Albert Einstein عالم فيزياء 160
Adolf Hitler قائد الماني نازي 140
Albrecht von Haller عالم و طبيب سويسري 190
Bill J. Clinton رئيس اميركي سابق 137
Hillary Clinton زوجة رئيس اميركي سابق 140
Bill Gates CEO, Microsoft 160
Bobby Fischer لاعب شطرنج اميركي 187
Garry Kasparov لاعب شطرنج روسي 190
Abraham Lincoln رئيس اميركي سابق 128
Khaled ben Al-waleed قائد عربي 175
Charles Darwin عالم طبيعة انجليزي 165
Charles Dickens كاتب انجليزي 180
Friedrich Hegel فيلسوف الماني 165
Galileo Galilei فيلسوف و عالم فلك ايطالي 185
Jodie Foster ممثلة اميركية 132
Immanuel Kant فيلسوف الماني 175
Ahmad Zoel عالم كيمياء مصري 165
Adonis شاعر سوري 154
Johann Sebastian Bach موسيقار الماني 165
Johann von Goethe فيلسوف و اديب الماني 210*
Leonardo da Vinci فنان و عبقري ايطالي 220*
Beethoven موسيقار الماني 165
Nicole Kidman ممثلة 132
Nicolaus Copernicus عالم فلك بولوني 160
Voltaire شاعر فرنسي 190
Wolfgang Mozart موسيقار الماني 165
Abd Alrahman Moneef اديب سعودي 158 Blaise Pascal
عالم رياضيات فرنسي 195
Sir Isaac Newton عالم انجليزي 190

رابط التحميل: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TYXWF6SR

الرجاء من الجميع وضع نتائجهم


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

نسيت اذكر نتائج الاختبار

أقل من 25 : معتوه
من 25 إلى 50 : أبله
من 50 إلى 70 : ضعيف العقل
من 70 إلى 80 : غبي
درجة ذكاء جيدة ، الحد العام : 80 - 115
درجة ذكاء جيدة جداً, اعلى من الحد العام : 115 - 125
درجة ذكاء ممتازة جداً و يقترب من حدود العبقرية : 125 - 135
درجة ذكاء ممتازة جداً و موهوب يكاد يكون عبقرياً : 135 - 145
ذكاء في درجة العبقرية : 145 - 165
عبقري بدرجة عالية : 165 - 185
عبقري بدرجة عالية جداً و نادرة جداً : 185 - 200
درجة مذهلة من العبقرية لا تكاد موجودة !! : 200 - ***

انتظر النتائج على احر من الجمر


----------



## fouad78 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسيييييييييييي كتير عالإختبار الحلو والنتيجة هي

201

درجة مذهلة من العبقرية لا تكاد تكون موجودة :hlp:​


----------



## SALVATION (23 ديسمبر 2008)

_77%
مشكووووره​_


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> ميرسيييييييييييي كتير عالإختبار الحلو والنتيجة هي
> 
> 201
> 
> درجة مذهلة من العبقرية لا تكاد تكون موجودة :hlp:​



صدقتك :t9:

يعني انتا ونيوتن نفس الدرجة من الذكاء

بانتظار باقي العباقرة بالمنتدى :crazy_pil


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _77%
> مشكووووره​_



العلامة مش من ميه بتضحكوا علي :smil8:

على العموم نتائج الاختبار تقول من 70 إلى 80 : غبي :t9:

بانتظار نتائج باقي الاعضاء :t30:


----------



## متيكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

احم احم دخل العبقري وسعو  موضوع مش بطال اوي بس انا بعد ماقست بس انا احذركم لآن البرنامج حينفجر من شدة الذكاء واهههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااا على ضرب الذكاء 

بتاعك يا اميرة

وغيري لوحة التحكم بتاعتك 

من ذكر الى انثى اذا كنت انثى

تحيتي


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااا على ضرب الذكاء
> 
> بتاعك يا اميرة
> 
> ...



شكرا على التنبيه

بدنا نشوف نتيجتك


----------



## متيكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

اتريدون الصراحة انا طلع 90


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> اتريدون الصراحة انا طلع 90



درجة ذكاء جيدة ، الحد العام : 80 - 115

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> شكرا على التنبيه
> 
> بدنا نشوف نتيجتك






مني ذكي ...ما انا راجل
هههههههههههههه


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مني ذكي ...ما انا راجل
> هههههههههههههه



اوكي ما اختلفنا ناقشنا هذا الامر في موضوع الفرق بين عقل المرأة وعقل الرجل :smi411:

ومع ذلك ننتظر نتيجة ممكن ان تثبت عدم صحة النظرية


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> اوكي ما اختلفنا ناقشنا هذا الامر في موضوع الفرق بين عقل المرأة وعقل الرجل :smi411:
> 
> ومع ذلك ننتظر نتيجة ممكن ان تثبت عدم صحة النظرية






حتى ما بعرف احسب


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك كليمو على ردك الواضح والجميل

بانتظار نتيجة بقية الاعضاء

نسيت احكيلكم نتيجتي 109
درجة ذكاء جيدة ، الحد العام : 80 - 115


----------



## fouad78 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

على فكرة اخت أميرة أنا حاولت نزل البرنامج بس الأنتي فيروس نبهني منو بإحتمال وجود فيروس
 انتي اكيدة انو آمن؟​


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

نعم اخي فؤاد موجود على جهازي وان الذي قمت برفعه بنفسي

لا تخاف لا يوجد فيه فيروس على ضمانتي

شكرا لك على مرورك


----------



## viviane tarek (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا طبعا" هيطلع فوق 200
بس لما اعرف اشغل البرنامج فالأول
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شفتو بفى انى هطلع فق المتين 
بس من الاخر
هههههههههههههه
مرسى يا اميرة*​


----------



## antonius (24 ديسمبر 2008)

هههه انا حزين شباب 
المهم طلعت 118 بس انا همتحن بكرا لما اكون صاحي اكتر
والبرنامج كان بيهزءني لاني لم اختر "لا اعلم لما لم اعلم هههههههه
حلو كتيييييييييييير


----------



## ameera (24 ديسمبر 2008)

antonius قال:


> هههه انا حزين شباب
> المهم طلعت 118 بس انا همتحن بكرا لما اكون صاحي اكتر
> والبرنامج كان بيهزءني لاني لم اختر "لا اعلم لما لم اعلم هههههههه
> حلو كتيييييييييييير



lممتتازة نسبة ذكاءك

نتيجتك: درجة ذكاء جيدة جداً, اعلى من الحد العام : 115 - 125

لحد الآن انتا الأول بكل جدارة


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا طلعت 57*
*يعنى 2.2%*
*يا الف حصرة عليا*
*هههههههههههه*
*معدوم الذكاء بلمرة *​


----------



## ameera (24 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *انا طلعت 57*
> *يعنى 2.2%*
> *يا الف حصرة عليا*
> *هههههههههههه*
> *معدوم الذكاء بلمرة *​



احييك على تواضعك باللقب "عضو مبتدئ"

وهذا يدل على تواضعك الرائع الذي نتمناه جميعا صفة لنا

لا تزعل فهناك انواع مختلفة من الذكاء صعب ان يجمعها الانسان كلها بل من شبه المستحيل وهي

1- الذكاء اللغوي : والذي يمكن من يمتلكه من الإبداع في الكتابة والحديث والخطابة ، الذكي لغويا سيكون أكثر قدرة على تعلم اللغات وأستخدام اللغة في الوصول لأهداف معينة,وهنا نذكر نجيب محفوظ.

2- الذكاء المنطقي- الرياضي : الذي يتضمن القدرة على حل مشكلات منطقية أو معادلات رياضية ، الذي منطقيا-رياضيا سيكون أقدر من غير على التعامل مع المعضلات العلمية وفي فهمها, وهنا نذكر ألبرت أينشتاين .

3- الذكاء الموسيقي : المتضمن للمهارة في الأداء الموسيقي وفي تأليف الموسيقى وتقديرها واستيعابها ، وهنا نذكر بيتهوفن.

4- الذكاء الجسدي-الحركي : الخاص بإمكانية استعمال الجسم لحل مشكلات معينة ، الرياضيون المتميزون هم من أمثلة هذا النوع ، وهنا نذكر مارادونا.

5- الذكاء الفراغي : الذي يمكن من يمتلكه من التعرف على أنماط وأشكال مختلفة ، أي يعطيه القدرة على فهم المعضلات البصرية وحلها, وهنا نذكر بيكاسو.

6- الذكاء العاطفي أو الأجتماعي : الذي يخص العلاقة مع الأخرين ، من يمتلك هذا النوع ستكون له القدرة على فهم نوايا ودوافع ورغبات الأخرين مما ينكته من التعاون مع غيره, وهنا نذكر غاندي .

7- الذكاء الشخصي-الداخلي : الذي يمكن الشخص من فهم قدراته هو ويمكنه من تقدير أفكاره ومشاعره ويمكنه بالتالي من تنظيم حياته بشكل ناجح. وهنا نذكر أفلاطون.

ولكن هذا الاختبار معتمد عالميا لقياس درجة الذكاء المتعدد وهناك علماء يعتمدونه كمعيار رئيسي لذكاء الانسان


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> احييك على تواضعك باللقب "عضو مبتدئ"
> 
> وهذا يدل على تواضعك الرائع الذي نتمناه جميعا صفة لنا
> 
> ...


*اشكرك جدا جدا  على مجهودك الرائع وكلمتك الطيبة *
*وانا اصحابى بيقولو ان صوتى حلو *
*هو طبعا مش حلو بس هما بيقلو كدة يعنى *
*تفتكرى دة نوع من الذكاء*
**​


----------



## ameera (24 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *اشكرك جدا جدا  على مجهودك الرائع وكلمتك الطيبة *
> *وانا اصحابى بيقولو ان صوتى حلو *
> *هو طبعا مش حلو بس هما بيقلو كدة يعنى *
> *تفتكرى دة نوع من الذكاء*
> **​



الي تلتين الخاطر احكيلك اه

اذا كنت تقصد الصوت نفسه فالجواب لا

ولكني اقول يوجد طالب معي بالجامعة نبرة صوته تجعل الجميع يصمت ليس لجمالها ولكن لارتباطات عصبية باللغة لذلك عندما يتكلم يشعر الجميع بان شخصا مختلف يتكلم وقدرته على التعبير عالية جدا

اذا كنت من هذا النوع فانت تمتلك ذكاء لغوي عالي


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> الي تلتين الخاطر احكيلك اه
> 
> اذا كنت تقصد الصوت نفسه فالجواب لا
> 
> ...


*لالا *
*انا مش كدة *
*يبقى هو غبى وخلاص ماتتعبيش قلبك معايا *
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## ameera (24 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *لالا *
> *انا مش كدة *
> *يبقى هو غبى وخلاص ماتتعبيش قلبك معايا *
> *هههههههههه*​



بعدين معك لا انت ذكي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ما تخلينيش ازعل منك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




لانه ازا زعلت بعصب وازا عصبت ما بتعرف شو ممكن اعمل


----------



## كيرلس28 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

انا طلع معايا 154


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*درجة ذكاء جيدة ، الحد العام : 80 - 115
الحمدلله فى امل ههههههههههه 
انا طلعت 100​*


----------



## ameera (25 ديسمبر 2008)

كيرلس28 قال:


> انا طلع معايا 154



ذكاء في درجة العبقرية : 145 - 165
لم اكن اتوقع ان يصل اي هضو لهذا الرقم 154

لدي سؤالين كم عمرك؟ما الشهادات التي تحملها؟


----------



## ameera (25 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *درجة ذكاء جيدة ، الحد العام : 80 - 115
> الحمدلله فى امل ههههههههههه
> انا طلعت 100​*



عند علماء النفس اذا حصل الانسا على اكثر من 80 فهو انسان عاقل قادر على ادارة اموره بنفسه

ننتظر نتائج باقي الاعضاء


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى خالص 
بس انا زعلانه خالص الرابط عندى مش بيفتح مغلق


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن حد يقولى اعمل ايه 
وممكن حد يعبرنى برساله ويفهمنى لانى ممكن ما اقدرش ادخل الموضوع دا تانى 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## ameera (25 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> ميرسى خالص
> بس انا زعلانه خالص الرابط عندى مش بيفتح مغلق



لا كله ولا زعلك يا توته

رفعت الاختبار على سيرفر تاني بس عشانك

رابط التحميل: http://rapidshare.com/files/176709583/iqtest.zip.html

وطمنيني ازا اشتغل الرابط او لا

بستنا ردك

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اميرة على الاختبار الجميل
انا نتيجة اختباري (80 - 115) ​


----------



## mrmrmora (25 ديسمبر 2008)

انا عضوه جديده هنا ومش عارفه افتح الاختبار ازاي
ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## mrmrmora (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*ممكن حد يقولي اعمل ايه عشان افتح الاختبار*


----------



## ameera (25 ديسمبر 2008)

mrmrmora قال:


> انا عضوه جديده هنا ومش عارفه افتح الاختبار ازاي
> ارجو الرد سريعا



اهلين فيكي اختي

الطريقة الاولى:

1-اضغط على الرابط التالي: http://rapidshare.com/files/176709583/iqtest.zip.html

2-اضغط على الخيار free user منتصف الصفحة

3- انتظر 30 ثانية ليظهر الخيار download اضغط عليه ليبدأ تحميل الملف


4-يجب ان يكون عندك برنامج فك الضغط winrar لفك ضغط الملف وهذا رابط لتحميل الwinrar :
http://download.roro44.com/ar/Download-170-winrar.html?sdi=201

5-بعد ان تعمل install لبرنامج winrar اذهب الى ملف الاختبار iqtest.rar اضغط ريات كليك واختار extract here فيظهر ملف الاختبار قم بتشغيله لتبدأ الاختبار



الطريقة الثانية:-

1-اضغط على الرابط التالي: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TYXWF6SR

2-يوجد اعلى الصفحة مربع فارغ بجانبة 3 احرف انجليزية اكتب الاحرف النجليزية في المربع واضغط على Download

3-انتظر 45 ثانية ثم اضغط على الخيار free download الموجود اسفل القائمة free ليبدأ التحميل

4-يجب ان يكون عندك برنامج فك الضغط winrar لفك ضغط الملف وهذا رابط لتحميل الwinrar :
http://download.roro44.com/ar/Download-170-winrar.html?sdi=201

5-بعد ان تعمل install لبرنامج winrar اذهب الى ملف الاختبار iqtest.rar اضغط ريات كليك واختار extract here فيظهر ملف الاختبار قم بتشغيله لتبدأ الاختبار

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة


----------



## bebosho (25 ديسمبر 2008)

> sir isaac newton عالم انجليزي 190



شكرا يا اميره على البرنامج
بس هو كان ايام نيوتن فى  iq ؟


----------



## mrmrmora (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا خالص يا اميره ع ردك ليا وعلي اهتمامك
انا تخيلت ان محدش هيرد عليا والاختبار حلوخالص
وربنا يعوضك


----------



## mrmrmora (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ع فكره انا  نتيجه اختباري   100


----------



## caro/كارو (26 ديسمبر 2008)

133 يا جماعه هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه و عندى 16 سنه بس


----------



## ameera (26 ديسمبر 2008)

caro/كارو قال:


> 133 يا جماعه هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه و عندى 16 سنه بس



درجة ممتازة

درجة ذكاء ممتازة جداً و يقترب من حدود العبقرية : 125 - 135

انت قريب من العبقرية وعمرك 16 سنة

ولحد الآن اعلى علامة بالمنتدى 133 لعضو عمره 16 سنه فقط

شكرا على مرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## كيرلس28 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

انا قسته طلع 154 و انا عندي 14 سنة بس :08:


----------



## sosofofo (18 فبراير 2009)

:smi420:​


----------



## sosofofo (18 فبراير 2009)

مش عارفة اشغله 
اعمل ايه ؟​


----------



## sara A (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا أميرة على الأختبار
نتيجتى 96


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا اميرة
على الاختبار الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Raymond (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي الاختبار ... انا جاوبت علي كل الاسئلة اللي فيها ارقام بلا اعرف ... و كل الاسئلة اللي فيها اشكال بلا اعرف .. و طلع درجتي 71 و قالي انت تشتغل بستاني او منجد هاها

شكرا عالاختبار س بصراحة كان صعب اوي


----------

